# Trailer Bunk Problems



## miketheknife (Jan 3, 2014)

Just purchased 1969 Rich Line Model 15 with a home made trailer. Here is a pic showing the problem.



If the boat is centered over the roller, the outside keels are centered over the bunks. I assume the bunks should be centered between the edge of the outside keels and the rib rivet lines. Is this OK?
Also, the bunks are a little short, They stop about 4" short of the transom.
Being new at this, I am open to suggestions.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 4, 2014)

I would rework the bunks. The bunks should not hit the "outside keels". Though I don't know that it is a requirement I adjusted the width of mine to miss all the rivets when the boat is centered. I made my own bunk supports out of 3/16 angle iron and bolted them to the trailer and bunks.

Bunks should extend about 1" beyond the transom.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 4, 2014)

You may also want to get rid of the roller or at least adjust it down so that the hull isn't resting on it. If the hull is resting on the roller, it would be too much weight on a small point and it will eventually start deforming the flat hull like a big dent.


----------



## Stripermack (Jan 4, 2014)

I have had mostly v hull type boats over the years. I believe that the roller is for the Keel of a V hull. I would take the roller off and add a block of wood covered with carpet for support.


----------



## miketheknife (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Although the camera angle makes it look like it's touching, the largest part of the roller is about 3/4" clear of the keel. Once I get everything centered, the roller will only touch the keel for a short time as the boat is being loaded.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 5, 2014)

When I redid my trailer, I left the roller on the back. My trailer tilts and I can winch the boat a lot easier if I have to tilt it. My roller does not touch the boat when the trailer is resting on it.


----------

